
Ask HN: How do you deal with “Not happy, but maybe I'll regret giving it up”? - jampa
Based on this xkcd: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.xkcd.com&#x2F;1768&#x2F;<p>(Original title, trimmed by the limit: How do you deal with a 
&quot;I&#x27;m not really happy here, but maybe this is the best I can expect and I&#x27;ll regret giving it up.&quot; situation?)<p>What is your thought process when dealing with a supbar situation and calculating risks to change it? Whether being a dead end job, a tiring relationship or a wrong life choice previously made?<p>What steps you approach to know if you are making the most promising decision?
======
drenvuk
This is too broad of a question. A tiring relationship is different from a
dead end job which is different from eating the same sandwich at the same bar
every Thursday.

If you want advice to broadly apply to any situation then the best I could
think of is "you miss 100% of the shots you don't take". If there's a remote
chance you can hit that shot, then take it. If you miss, figure out what went
wrong and fix your situation from there. The best ability we have is to learn
from other people mistakes. When that's not possible then learning from our
own is typically good enough.

